# Seachem Trace



## Th4nhPh0ng (May 12, 2008)

When i read the ingredient on it it has copper sulfate. I wonder if any of you guys use it in your shrimp tank and the shrimp do fine with it.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi

Seachem's product named Trace is not needed. It's like spring water.

From: http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/FlourishTrace.html
Guaranteed Analysis
Boron (B)	
0.0028%
Cobalt (Co) 
0.00003%
Copper Cu) 
0.0032%
0.0032% Soluble Copper (Cu) 
Manganese (Mn) 
0.085%
0.0085%Soluble Manganese(Mn) 
Molybdenum (Mo) 
0.0003%
Zinc (Zn) 
0.0169%
0.0169% Soluble Zinc (Zn) 
Rubidium (Rh) 
0.000008%
Nickel (Ni) 
0.000003%
Vanadium (V) 
0.000002%

Derived from: copper sulfate, cobalt sulfate, manganese sulfate, boric acid, sodium molybdate, zinc sulfate, rubidium chloride, nickel chloride, vanadium sulfate

Seachem's product that is simply called Flourish is what some people mistakenly call Trace and it can get confusing. This is Flourish: http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Flourish.html

Your question has been asked may times. Maybe you can look around at Seachem's site and this forum.

Here is one: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/seachem/30067-seachem-ferts-shrimp.html

Here's some more posts: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/search.php?searchid=982412


----------



## Commodore 64 (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah it looks like the only thing Trace has that Flourish doesn't is Rubidium and Vanadium.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Here is a side-by-side spreadsheet (see attachment).

Left C is right on with this one.


----------

